
LastPass warns users to exercise caution while it fixes 'major' vulnerability - rickboyce
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/mar/30/lastpass-warns-users-to-exercise-caution-while-it-fixes-major-vulnerability
======
rickboyce
LastPass recommending [https://blog.lastpass.com/2017/03/security-update-for-
the-la...](https://blog.lastpass.com/2017/03/security-update-for-the-lastpass-
extension.html/)

Use the LastPass Vault as a launch pad – Launch sites directly from the
LastPass vault. This is the safest way to access your credentials and sites
until this vulnerability is resolved.

Two-Factor Authentication on any service that offers it – Whenever possible,
turn on two-factor authentication with your accounts; many websites now offer
this option for added security.

Beware of Phishing Attacks – Always be vigilant to avoid phishing attempts. Do
not click on links from people you don’t know, or that seem out of character
from your trusted contacts and companies. Take a look at our phishing primer.

